# How to make a BOOTABLE USB key with Win98 SE??



## pomme (Mar 21, 2007)

For some application I need to make a BOOTABLE USB key with Win98 SE installed. My system's BIOS does support to boot from USB, so that should not be a problem. However: how can I install Win98 on de flash key?

Any experiences or tips are very welcome!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------

